# No...don't let THIS happen to your church!!!



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 4, 2009)

Everyone get ready to throw up!

Barf bags ready ?

Good!

herchurch


----------



## William Price (Jul 4, 2009)

Are you kidding me?! Blood is squirting from my eyes, I think!


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 4, 2009)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Everyone get ready to throw up!
> 
> Barf bags ready ?
> 
> ...



...Nothing new under the sun!

Acts 19:23-41 23 And about that time there arose a great commotion about the Way. 24 For a certain man named Demetrius, *a silversmith, who made silver shrines of Diana, brought no small profit to the craftsmen.* 25 He called them together with the workers of similar occupation, and said: "Men, you know that we have our prosperity by this trade. 26 "Moreover you see and hear that not only at Ephesus, but throughout almost all Asia, this Paul has persuaded and turned away many people, saying that they are not gods which are made with hands. 27 "So not only is *this trade of ours in danger of falling into disrepute*, but also the temple of the great goddess Diana may be despised and her magnificence destroyed, whom all Asia and the world worship." 28 Now when they heard this,* they were full of wrath and cried out, saying, "Great is Diana of the Ephesians!" 29 So the whole city was filled with confusion*, and rushed into the theater with one accord, having seized Gaius and Aristarchus, Macedonians, Paul's travel companions. 30 And when Paul wanted to go in to the people, the disciples would not allow him. 31 Then some of the officials of Asia, who were his friends, sent to him pleading that he would not venture into the theater. 32 *Some therefore cried one thing and some another, for the assembly was confused, and most of them did not know why they had come together.* 33 And they drew Alexander out of the multitude, the Jews putting him forward. And Alexander motioned with his hand, and wanted to make his defense to the people. 34 But when they found out that he was a Jew, all with one voice cried out for about two hours, "Great is Diana of the Ephesians!"


----------



## TimV (Jul 4, 2009)

Yuk.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh my...


----------



## Knoxienne (Jul 4, 2009)

Mujerista. Love it.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 4, 2009)

"...to understand God, or goddess..."


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 4, 2009)

It's sad that the heart of these people is so blinded they can still call this Christianity. It's also a humbling reminder of where we could be if God had not graciously opened our eyes to glory of his Son and the goodness of the gospel.


----------



## jambo (Jul 4, 2009)

Just when you think you have seen it all, there is always something even worse that comes along. I am now at the stage where absolutely nothing surprises me any more. It may call itself a church but then I think the NT might have a job recognising it as such.

Calling this a church reminds me of _Alice Through the Looking Glass._ 'When I use a word,' Humpty Dumpty said, in a rather scornful tone,' it means just what I choose it to mean, neither more nor less.'


----------



## Ivan (Jul 4, 2009)

My mama said, "If you got nothing good to say don't say nothing!" And that's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 4, 2009)

They apparently "ordain" differently than most of us:







And look at some of the titles for their "ministers": Meet the Staff


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 4, 2009)

idolatry!


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 4, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> And look at some of the titles for their "ministers": Meet the Staff



What is minister of embodyment? Granted, I know it's not biblical in the first place, but what does it even mean?


----------



## Curt (Jul 4, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> idolatry!



Amen.


----------



## Theognome (Jul 4, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > And look at some of the titles for their "ministers": Meet the Staff
> ...



I don't think it has to have a meaning in that place.

Theognome


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 4, 2009)

[bible]Ecclesiastes 1:8-11[/bible]

Once again I must ask, "Are we really surprised when pagans behave as pagans?"


----------



## Berean (Jul 4, 2009)

I think their goal and "mission" is to leave Christianity (in any form) behind in the dust. They won't even use the word woman because it's demeaning. They spell it *wo/man*. 
I'll bet their razor blades are dull from Bible-cutting.


----------



## brianeschen (Jul 4, 2009)

I think we need a study committee to see if this is appropriate or not.


----------



## Berean (Jul 4, 2009)

Decide what we want to believe beforehand and I'm sure we can find an out-of-context verse or two to support it.


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 4, 2009)

brianeschen said:


> I think we need a study committee to see if this is appropriate or not.



I agree. We need action. More importantly, we need solutions. I propose that we form a committee to study why we don't already know whether this is appropriate and to investigate why these forms of worship are occurring.


----------



## KSon (Jul 4, 2009)

A pastor friend of mine used to call SF "Corinth on the Bay". Using a 'church' as a platform for feminist-thought, executed by means of the New Age movement does little to render that designation inappropriate. May God raise up and strengthen faithful churches in such areas to shine as a beacon in the darkness.


----------



## LeeJUk (Jul 4, 2009)

man these people are freakshows!

and who in their right mind would go to a purple church as a congregant in the first place???


----------



## KSon (Jul 4, 2009)

The chapter on interpretive dance was one of my favorites in "On the Bondage of the Will".


----------



## Prufrock (Jul 4, 2009)

Folks, let's do remember that these discussions are public: try to keep the sarcastic rhetoric and less than gracious speech at bay. We all realize that these practices are blasphemous; but let's be sure that we also show forth a good manner of conversation to the gentiles.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 4, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Folks, let's do remember that these discussions are public: try to keep the sarcastic rhetoric and less than gracious speech at bay. We all realize that these practices are blasphemous; but let's be sure that we also show forth a good manner of conversation to the gentiles.



I'm glad you said this. I was thinking about expressing my mind and did not consider that this forum is public.  This is so sick.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 4, 2009)

2 Thessalonians 2:11-12

Therefore God sends them a strong delusion, so that they may believe what is false, 12 in order that all may be condemned who did not believe the truth but had pleasure in unrighteousness.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 4, 2009)

What you mean that you don't have a Minister of Embodyment in your congregation??? 

ELCA ranges from the tolerably orthodox to the new age fringe. The current head of my former denomination (just confirmed in a third 4 year term) has a wife who is an ELCA pastor (even in the running for bishop of her judicatory a few years back). She was a signatory to the Clergy Letter Project in praise of Darwin a few years back as well. In my experience, ELCA is as broad a category as any of the other mainline denominations. All seven are officially pro-feminist, however. So, it is not too surprising that more radical strands of "womynist" theology would work their way into the local practice.


----------



## KSon (Jul 4, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Folks, let's do remember that these discussions are public: try to keep the sarcastic rhetoric and less than gracious speech at bay. We all realize that these practices are blasphemous; but let's be sure that we also show forth a good manner of conversation to the gentiles.



Thank you for this. It is entirely too easy for me to fall into pride-driven sarcasm. I apologize to all, as my last comment was less than gracious.


----------



## charliejunfan (Jul 4, 2009)

Maybe they should have a guy boxer vs. a girl boxer fight there and see how their feminism holds up against MANLINESS


----------



## calgal (Jul 4, 2009)

May God have mercy on their souls.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 4, 2009)

Lighten up folks, or you'll miss this excellent evening of chanting:

Calendar of Events


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Jul 4, 2009)

At least you guys did not have to read feminist and mujerista theology in seminary, like Backwoods and I did! It's just standard mainline fun!

You all just need more edumication!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 5, 2009)

I wonder if I can find a worse website to top this one.... (Begins googling....)


----------

